# U.S. Navy releases smoking gun video of Iran removing unexploded limpet mine from oil tanker’s hull



## The Purge (Jun 14, 2019)

If there were any doubts Iran is responsible for the attacks on two oil tankers in the Gulf of Oman, a new report should put those doubts to rest. The United States has video of Iran removing unexploded mines from the side of one of the ships that was hit. 
The Iranian ship can be seen pulling alongside one of the tankers and removing what appears to be a limpet mine while believing they were not being watched. The video above, released by the United States Navy, shows the actions by the Iranians. The image below released by CentCom shows two areas, one where an exploded mine did damage and the other of a mine that apparently didn’t detonate.

(Excerpt) Read more at noqreport.com ...

US Navy Video of Iranian Forces Near Kokuka Courageous ...YOU decide!


----------



## Penelope (Jun 14, 2019)

The Purge said:


> If there were any doubts Iran is responsible for the attacks on two oil tankers in the Gulf of Oman, a new report should put those doubts to rest. The United States has video of Iran removing unexploded mines from the side of one of the ships that was hit.
> The Iranian ship can be seen pulling alongside one of the tankers and removing what appears to be a limpet mine while believing they were not being watched. The video above, released by the United States Navy, shows the actions by the Iranians. The image below released by CentCom shows two areas, one where an exploded mine did damage and the other of a mine that apparently didn’t detonate.
> 
> (Excerpt) Read more at noqreport.com ...
> ...



LOL, so funny they had to try to prove it.  you don't believe that video , do you?


----------



## The Purge (Jun 14, 2019)

Penelope said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > If there were any doubts Iran is responsible for the attacks on two oil tankers in the Gulf of Oman, a new report should put those doubts to rest. The United States has video of Iran removing unexploded mines from the side of one of the ships that was hit.
> ...


What is not to believe...the terrorist Iranian muslims, after months of making threats DIDN"T do it?


----------



## Penelope (Jun 14, 2019)

The Purge said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...



LOL.


The Purge said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...



Is that all you need for proof?


----------



## depotoo (Jun 14, 2019)

That isn’t all their proof.  It is just one with video evidence.





Penelope said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


----------



## Olde Europe (Jun 14, 2019)

So, some people on a boat (nationality?) approach what appears to be a ship (do we know which?), removing what they allege is a mine (how do they know?).

That must be proof of something.  It has to be.

But yeah, you kind of have to admire their temerity getting out with that kind of "information".  We haven't seen the like since, "There are WMD, somewhere East West South North of Tikrit."


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 14, 2019)

The Purge said:


> If there were any doubts Iran is responsible for the attacks on two oil tankers in the Gulf of Oman, a new report should put those doubts to rest. The United States has video of Iran removing unexploded mines from the side of one of the ships that was hit.
> The Iranian ship can be seen pulling alongside one of the tankers and removing what appears to be a limpet mine while believing they were not being watched. The video above, released by the United States Navy, shows the actions by the Iranians. The image below released by CentCom shows two areas, one where an exploded mine did damage and the other of a mine that apparently didn’t detonate.
> 
> (Excerpt) Read more at noqreport.com ...
> ...


Can't see much of anything.


----------



## Taz (Jun 14, 2019)

The Purge said:


> If there were any doubts Iran is responsible for the attacks on two oil tankers in the Gulf of Oman, a new report should put those doubts to rest. The United States has video of Iran removing unexploded mines from the side of one of the ships that was hit.
> The Iranian ship can be seen pulling alongside one of the tankers and removing what appears to be a limpet mine while believing they were not being watched. The video above, released by the United States Navy, shows the actions by the Iranians. The image below released by CentCom shows two areas, one where an exploded mine did damage and the other of a mine that apparently didn’t detonate.
> 
> (Excerpt) Read more at noqreport.com ...
> ...


The Jap PM was visiting Teheran at the time. Do you really think that Iran attacks a Jap tanker at that moment?


----------



## depotoo (Jun 14, 2019)

Yes





Taz said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > If there were any doubts Iran is responsible for the attacks on two oil tankers in the Gulf of Oman, a new report should put those doubts to rest. The United States has video of Iran removing unexploded mines from the side of one of the ships that was hit.
> ...


----------



## Dick Foster (Jun 14, 2019)

Penelope said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > If there were any doubts Iran is responsible for the attacks on two oil tankers in the Gulf of Oman, a new report should put those doubts to rest. The United States has video of Iran removing unexploded mines from the side of one of the ships that was hit.
> ...



That's funny coming from a dipshit that has so much democratic bullshit it's measured by the ton.


----------



## Taz (Jun 14, 2019)

depotoo said:


> Yes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go drink some more cool-aid. Sheesh!


----------



## depotoo (Jun 14, 2019)

Taz said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Yes
> ...


Or, maybe you should...


----------



## Taz (Jun 14, 2019)

depotoo said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > depotoo said:
> ...


It's beyond logical that you'd invite a PM and attack his tankers on that day. Wake up.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 14, 2019)

Taz said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



 What better way to shift the blame?


----------



## Taz (Jun 14, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > depotoo said:
> ...


Um.... no


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 14, 2019)

Taz said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



  And why not?
Do you think iran is above such shenanigans?


----------



## Olde Europe (Jun 14, 2019)

Taz said:


> It's beyond logical that you'd invite a PM and attack his tankers on that day. Wake up.



Yep, except they weren't "his tankers".  The owners were a Japanese and a Norwegian corporation, respectively.

Whatever, the question is, what would be the likely outcome of such an attack?  The answer is, of course, rising tensions.

Who stands to gain from rising tensions?  The answer would be, as best I can tell, anti-Iran mouth-breathers in the ME and the U.S., and the anti-U.S., anti-House of Saud ultra-conservatives in Iran.

Since the whole thing is a high-risk gamble, which group or person has that kind of technology (mines?), could pull it off, AND would resort to the like?  That points to a state actor or a highly trained militant group closely affiliated with a state actor.  

To me, that indicates the most likely culprits are either an out-of-control unit of IRGC's Navy (rather unlikely), or MBS.  The timing (in both cases) suggests that the aim is to thwart Abe's diplomatic mission.  The point, to sum it up, would be that going belligerent because of the attack would play right into the attackers' hands.  Which is, of course, why Bolton and Pompeo are going belligerent.

Goes without saying, the above is pure speculation.  The conclusion - you don't go belligerent on the occasion of what is an obvious provocation unless you're eager to pull the trigger for an all-out conflagration - remains sound.


----------



## Taz (Jun 14, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


It makes no sense to do it when the PM is there


----------



## martybegan (Jun 14, 2019)

Olde Europe said:


> So, some people on a boat (nationality?) approach what appears to be a ship (do we know which?), removing what they allege is a mine (how do they know?).
> 
> That must be proof of something.  It has to be.
> 
> But yeah, you kind of have to admire their temerity getting out with that kind of "information".  We haven't seen the like since, "There are WMD, somewhere East West South North of Tikrit."



So it was just a bunch  of kids out for a joyride with limpet mines that did this?

Someone blew holes in these ships. Please tell me who you think did it.


----------



## martybegan (Jun 14, 2019)

Taz said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



To you maybe, to them maybe it does make sense.

Remember the Japanese didn't attack Pearl Harbor thinking they would lose, nor did Osama Bin Laden think the 9/11 attacks would result in his own death and the destruction of his organization.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 14, 2019)

Taz said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



  Which of course is why he would do it.


----------



## Taz (Jun 14, 2019)

martybegan said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


There's no proof that OBL is dead. That's a myth.


----------



## martybegan (Jun 14, 2019)

Taz said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...









Also, your credibility in my eyes is now 0.00. congrats.


----------



## Taz (Jun 14, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


You're as insane as that grainy video. Looks like it's from 1978.


----------



## Taz (Jun 14, 2019)

martybegan said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


Is this something I should care about?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 14, 2019)

Taz said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



It's funny you dont think countries,including the US,do this kinda shit.


----------



## Taz (Jun 14, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Seriously, you actually think that the Iranians or anyone would motor up in broad daylight like that and glue a bomb on another boat? Is that your final answer?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 14, 2019)

Taz said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...




That’s night vision


----------



## Taz (Jun 14, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Even so, nobody does that. They'd send a frogman or a small torpedo, not 10 guys standing around on deck. Sheesh.


----------



## Olde Europe (Jun 14, 2019)

Taz said:


> Seriously, you actually think that the Iranians or anyone would motor up in broad daylight like that and glue a bomb on another boat? Is that your final answer?



If you're talking about the video of alleged Iranians and that tanker, they are alleging the crew removed the mine attached to the hull.


----------



## Taz (Jun 14, 2019)

Olde Europe said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously, you actually think that the Iranians or anyone would motor up in broad daylight like that and glue a bomb on another boat? Is that your final answer?
> ...


I know, that's even dumber. As if.


----------



## Muhammed (Jun 14, 2019)

Olde Europe said:


> So, some people on a boat (nationality?) approach what appears to be a ship (do we know which?), removing what they allege is a mine (how do they know?).
> 
> That must be proof of something.  It has to be.
> 
> But yeah, you kind of have to admire their temerity getting out with that kind of "information".  We haven't seen the like since, "There are WMD, somewhere East West South North of Tikrit."


The fact of the matter is that WMD were found north, south, east and west of Tikrit. They were all over Iraq.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 14, 2019)

Taz said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



  So how is a frogman going to remove a limpet mine thats five feet above his head while treading water?


----------



## Olde Europe (Jun 14, 2019)

Taz said:


> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



Let's say, assuming the video isn't a complete fake, and it were Iranians removing the mine, it's interesting.  How did they, in the middle of the night, even become aware of the mine?  Removing that unexploded (!) mine, one would assume, is extremely dangerous.  What if that thing goes off when removed?  Apparently, the "Iranians" had no such worries.  Puzzling, isn't it?

Were they tipped off?  And by whom?  Also, reporting up to now suggests that Iranian media report next to nothing about the removal.  Assuming they heroically rescued that tanker from yet another explosion, why would they not crow about it?

As I said, interesting.


----------



## Taz (Jun 14, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Why would he want to?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 14, 2019)

Taz said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



  To remove evidence obviously.


----------



## Taz (Jun 14, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Who are they? The 3 Iranian Stooges?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 14, 2019)

Taz said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



   Are ya dense? 
If the limpet mine failed to detonate it leaves evidence as to who planted the device.


----------



## Taz (Jun 14, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


It was a rerun of Gilligan’s Island.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jun 15, 2019)

The Purge said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...



How many nations send a ship full of idiots to get a mine which accidentely did not explode? And why this idiots? Do they hate them so much?


----------



## zaangalewa (Jun 15, 2019)

Muhammed said:


> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> > So, some people on a boat (nationality?) approach what appears to be a ship (do we know which?), removing what they allege is a mine (how do they know?).
> ...



What a nonsense. You found nowhere the Iraqian "weapons of mass disappearance" on the very simple reason: The US-government told lies, before it had started this "preventive strike" on reason of the own lies. And they knew very well that this were lies.


----------



## depotoo (Jun 15, 2019)

zaangalewa said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Olde Europe said:
> ...


Chemical weapons WERE found in Iraq but Pentagon kept it secret | Daily Mail Online
C.I.A. Is Said to Have Bought and Destroyed Iraqi Chemical Weapons
U.S. Secretly Takes Yellowcake From Iraq


----------



## zaangalewa (Jun 15, 2019)

depotoo said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...



You found nothing, because there was nothing to find. The chemical weapons of the Iraq were destroyed a long time before you started this war. Your government made an aggressive war under the wrong pseudo-excuse to do a so called "preemptive strike".


----------



## ESay (Jun 15, 2019)

So, the ships were apparently hit by bomds which had been set on the external part of the hulk above the waterline. Now, the main question appears - was it possible to adjust this bombs without being noticed in the open sea when the ship moves?


----------



## Muhammed (Jun 15, 2019)

zaangalewa said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Olde Europe said:
> ...


How long have you been suffering from those sort of paranoid delusions?


----------



## zaangalewa (Jun 15, 2019)

Muhammed said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...



Since before you started the war in Iraq.


----------



## depotoo (Jun 15, 2019)

Link to centcom video showing smoke rising from the one that went off to the left as they pull away
Unexploded Limpet Mine Removed from M/T Kokuka Courageous in the Gulf of Oman
Photo I captured from it, showing hole and the smoke


----------



## Muhammed (Jun 15, 2019)

[


zaangalewa said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


In your delusional mind, when was that?


----------



## zaangalewa (Jun 15, 2019)

Muhammed said:


> [
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> ...



Don't use drugs.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 15, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


You mean Gulf of Tonkin level shenanigans?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 15, 2019)

bodecea said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



    Had you been paying attention I already stated that the US does the same shit.
  But then I guess I shouldnt expect too much from someone who doesnt read a thread before commenting.
  Typical lazy liberal.


----------



## Muhammed (Jun 15, 2019)

zaangalewa said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


What kind of drugs are you on?


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 15, 2019)

The Purge said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...




sheeeesh    there ain't nuthin' new under the sun 
  (Solomon)    Reminds me of the old tattered
  Nazi propaganda pamphlets I read as a child.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jun 15, 2019)

Muhammed said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...



What about to leave the sphere of the living undead, "Muhammed"? Learn to think and try to start to speak with me again. Or let it be, do your war and live with the results for your nation.


----------



## Muhammed (Jun 15, 2019)

zaangalewa said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


What are you trying to say?

Try again.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jun 15, 2019)

Muhammed said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...



no comment


----------



## depotoo (Jun 15, 2019)

Muhammed said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...


He’s saying come back to his Allah, Mohammed of Islam.


----------



## Taz (Jun 15, 2019)

zaangalewa said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


Ya, what kind of drugs are you on?


----------



## zaangalewa (Jun 15, 2019)

Taz said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...



no comment, Nazi


----------



## Muhammed (Jun 15, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


The Frogman could use his super power frog legs to leap for the limpet.


----------



## Taz (Jun 15, 2019)

Muhammed said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...


C'mon, it was an old episode of the Love Boat.


----------



## Frannie (Jun 17, 2019)

The Purge said:


> If there were any doubts Iran is responsible for the attacks on two oil tankers in the Gulf of Oman, a new report should put those doubts to rest. The United States has video of Iran removing unexploded mines from the side of one of the ships that was hit.
> The Iranian ship can be seen pulling alongside one of the tankers and removing what appears to be a limpet mine while believing they were not being watched. The video above, released by the United States Navy, shows the actions by the Iranians. The image below released by CentCom shows two areas, one where an exploded mine did damage and the other of a mine that apparently didn’t detonate.
> 
> (Excerpt) Read more at noqreport.com ...
> ...


So why wasnt Irans reactor destroyed 30 minutes or so after the video


----------



## Frannie (Jun 17, 2019)

The Purge said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...


Why didnt Trump sink Iran then


----------

